
Bike lanes need physical protection from car traffic, study shows - okasaki
https://arstechnica.com/?p=1500007
======
erlangNewb
Like the same way sidewalks are separated by a curb? What a profound analysis.
Of course they do, even a 5 year old would agree with this.

